# Greetings from Athens, Tx



## stanb (Nov 27, 2009)

I belong to the newest lodge in Texas that meets at Athens Lodge, Athens, Texas  It was restored by Grand Master Counts on November 21, 2009. The lodge has the old name that it had for some 100 years ago in the 1800's. It is Science Hill #211 and meets at 12:00 P.M. on the 4th Monday of each month. It is a day time lodge. Since I joined this lodge on the new ground floor I am a charter member of this lodge. Come join the lodge for lunch on the 4th Monday of each month at 12:00 P.M. The meal follows the meeting. 

See some of you at Grand Lodge,

Stan


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 27, 2009)

Welcome to the site! If you need any assistance, just ASK!


----------



## Payne (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome Bro. stanb


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 28, 2009)

welcome


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------

